# Emisor receptor en 800 Mhz



## mams69 (Ene 29, 2010)

Buenas, os cuento, tengo una puerta de garaje con mando a distancia y un bar al lado. Pareceser que el dia que el bar esta abierto el mando de la puerta no funciona, pareceser que tienen algo emitiendo, cuando esta el bar cerrado, la puerta me abre desde 100m, por lo que supongo que tienen algo emitiendo desconsideradamente en 433, y la solucion mas sencilla es cambiar el emisor y receptor de mi pueta por ejemplo a 800. Necesitaria que al accionar el emisor el receptor cerrase un contacto tanto tiempo como el emisor este cerrado, facil, pero el tema es que para que no interfiera tendria que ser por ejemplo en 800, haber si alguien sabe alguno que funcione en esta frecuencia. Mil gracias de ante mano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2010)

En primera instancia yo trataría por el método "Civilizado", ir al bar y averiguar que cosa encienden que no te deja funcionar correctamente tu remoto.


----------



## mams69 (Ene 29, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En primera instancia yo trataría por el método "Civilizado", ir al bar y averiguar que cosa encienden que no te deja funcionar correctamente tu remoto.


 
Jajaja, si supieramos que es lo que nos afecta, lo hubiesemos quitado.
Hasta ellos han tenido que poner el mando a distancia de la maquina de tabaco con cable, por que tampoco le funcionaba. Y yo pienso que es del bar, pero lo mismo no.

No se lo mismo es mas facil variar de frecuencia el que tengo ya instalado, no se.

Nadie conoce alguna opcion?


----------



## mams69 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nadie me puede orientar?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 3, 2010)

si estas usando módulos comprados de este tipo emisor con resonador saw ,arma un emisor sin resonador ,con el trimer llevalo asta unos 500 MHz,luego en el modulo receptor quita la bovina roja con el tornillo para calibrar el receptor ,en su lugar ponele dos vueltas de alambre .40 sobre un núcleo de plástico( una manguera de las de pecera,o lo que tengas a mano ) le buscas un tornillo que entre y regular desde  ay al receptor y al emisor calibra desde el trimer ,para mas de 600 mhz no sirve este método por el transistor del modulo receptor es de asta unos 600 MHz(mps10a )  lo mismo para el transistor del transmisor ,por si piensas usar los componentes smd de la placa modulo transmisor 

o quitarle una vuelta de alambre a la bovina del  modulo receptor(original lleva 2     y 1/2 vueltas + tornillo de bronce como núcleo) así aprovechas el  tornillo y el plástico original ,
a la bovina con núcleo de aire (en el receptor )armarle otra con una vuelta (original lleva 3)

saludos
correcion hortografica


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 4, 2010)

tsunami, ¿Podrías esforzarte para escribir mejor?, tu ortografía es horrorosa.

Gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 4, 2010)

perdón ,voy a cuidar de ahora en adelante la ortografía

hoy medi el receptor y lo mas alto en frecuencia que llego fue de 570 MHZ ,con  solo quitarle una vuelta de la bobina ,la que tiene el tornillo de sintonía,
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> .....hoy medi el receptor y lo mas alto en frecuencia que llego fue de 570 MHZ ,con  solo quitarle una vuelta de la *bovina* ,la que tiene el tornillo de sintonía......



*Bovino, na:*
Adjetivo. Del toro o la vaca o relacionado con ellos:
Ejemplo: reses bovinas.

*Bobina: *
Carrete sobre el que se enrolla hilo, alambre, etc., y el hilo mismo. 
Rollo de papel continuo que utilizan las rotativas. 
Cilindro en el que se enrolla hilo conductor devanado. 
Parte del sistema de encendido de un motor de explosión, en la que se efectúa la transformación de la corriente.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 6, 2010)

Un día aparecieron los de telecomunicaciones en mi casa buscando una interferencia, y al final resultó ser una máquina tragaperras (una recreativa) de un bar cercano.


----------

